# Datenübergabe aus einem Eingabefeld an ein PopUp-Fenster



## marko (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe das Problem, das ich aus einem Anmeldeformular ein PopUp erzeugen möchte, in welchem dann die Anmeldung geprüft wird und eine weitere Verarbeitung stattfindet. Der Anmeldename soll dabei übergeben werden.

befragung_hauptseite.php
...
<form name="frm_Anmeldung" action="fragebogen.php" method="post">
    <p align="center">
	<input type="password" name="ed_anmeldung">
	<input type="submit" name="btn_anmeldung" value="Anmelden"
             onClick="window.open('fragebogen.php?anmeldung=',
             'fenster1','width=345,height=285')">
    </p>
</form>
...

wenn ich den Button btn_anmeldung drücke, wird das PopUp Window geöffnet. Nun würde ich gern per $_REQUEST[anmeldung] den übergebenen Wert einlesen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies hinzubekommen? 
( PHP, JavaScript oder anders )


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du im Formular das Popup als Target angibst, wird es dorthin gesendet und du kannst dort normal auf die $_POST-Variablen zugreifen.

```
<form target="fenster1" ........>
```


----------



## marko (12. Dezember 2003)

nur mal zum verständnis...


*anmeldung.php* 

<html>
	<form target="fenster1" name="frm_Anmeldung" action="anmeldung.php" method="post">
		<p align="center">
			<input type="password" name="ed_anmeldung">
			<input type="submit" name="btn_anmeldung" value="Anmelden" onClick="window.open('pop.php?test=','fenster1','width=345,height=285')">
		</p>
	</form>
</html>


*pop.php* 

<?php
	echo $_REQUEST[test];
?>

und das soll funzen probier es aus klappt leider nicht oder bin ich doch zu dumm


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Dezember 2003)

warum $_REQUEST['test']? .... übermittelt werden die Formularfelder.

lass dir die Sache mit print_r($_POST) ausgeben, dann wirst du sehen, dass $_POST['ed_anmeldung'] und $_POST['btn_anmeldung'] gesetzt sind.

$_REQUEST['test'] ist logischerweise nicht vorhanden, weil es kein Formularfeld "test" gibt. 

geöffnet wird auch nicht "pop.php" sondern "anmeldung.php" ....das ist die "action" des Formulars. Insofern kannst du das ''pop.php?test=' aus der window.open()-Anweisung weglassen.


----------



## marko (14. Dezember 2003)

Danke ich habs ausprobiert und läuft so wie ich es wollte

Marko


----------

